
Civic Tech Needs of San Francisco - ajiang
http://startupinresidence.org/about/city-challenges/san-francisco-challenges/
======
ajiang
I wish this format would be adopted by more institutions and industries, where
there would be open discourse about the problems faced that have potential
technology solutions -- it would certainly encourage more entrepreneurs to
work on those problems.

